
Ask HN: Dev annoyances? - romellogoodman
What are some things that you hate about being a developer? I always get annoyed when I have multiple terminals open and have to hunt down the correct one.
======
milkytron
When I tell people that aren't really interested in technology that I work in
the industry and get asked if I can fix their computer.

If it's friends or family, and there is actually something wrong and it's
hindering their own work, I'll help.

For most others, it comes down to either:

A: Google it

B: Back important things up, reinstall Windows (followed by A: Google it).

